# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  INIA desmintió la presencia de maíz transgénico en el valle de Barranca

## Bruno Cillóniz

Ante las críticas de varias organizaciones. 
La institución pública no descarta tomar medidas legales contra las asociaciones que difunden esta información.   *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Agraria.pe.-* El Instituto Nacional de Innovación Agraria (INIA) se defendió de las acusaciones de varias asociaciones y actores del sector agropecuario, que alegan que las conclusiones difundidas por las entidad pública en Foro Internacional: La Biotecnología Moderna en el Sector Agropecuario: Oportunidades y Desafíos, celebrado el pasado 18 de junio, son imparciales. 
Una de esas críticas la emitió la Red de Acción en Agricultura Alternativa (RAAA) en carta abierta al ministro de Agricultura, Adolfo de Córdova, y al Congreso de la República. En la carta tildan a dichas conclusiones como sesgadas y tendenciosas, ya que tendrían el único objetivo de resaltar las ventajas de los transgénicos, sin tener en cuenta las opiniones a favor de las advertencias y riesgos de los OVM (Organismos Vivos Modificados) en la pequeña agricultura. 
Según César Paredes Piana, jefe del INIA, la entidad organizó el foro con el propósito de escuchar a ambas partes para que fuera el pueblo quien decida qué versión prefiere y no se satanice una en desmedro de la otra. 
Sostuvo además, que el INIA cumple con su trabajo y que no es correcto que estamentos de más abajo lleven a pelear a instituciones que tienen muy buenas relaciones. Paredes Piana se refería al Ministerio de Agricultura (MINAG) Ministerio del Ambiente (MINAM) y la institución que dirige.  *Transgénicos en el Valle de Barranca* 
La RAAA también criticó la falta de un informe detallado que demuestre que no existen transgénicos en el Valle de Barranca. Ésta y otras organizaciones habrían realizado reiteradas denuncias al respecto desde 2007. 
No obstante, Jorge Alcántara, jefe de la Subdirección de Recursos Genéticos del INIA, informó que realizaron un monitoreo de 134 campos del Valle de Barranca, al norte de Lima. En la investigación se niega la existencia de cultivos transgénicos ilegales en dicha área. 
Usamos tiras reactivas en 90 campos y ninguno salió positivo a los elementos Bt11 y NK603 presentes en los OGM, afirmó. En el resto de los campos aplicaron técnicas de tratamiento molecular y, a su vez, rastrearon granos procedentes de dos acopiadores y de una procesadora de alimentos. 
En los granos sí se obtienen granos positivos, porque son importaciones que vienen de Argentina y de Estados Unidos. La mayor cantidad de granos o alimento para animales son de origen transgénico, matizó Alcántara. 
El especialista aseguró que el informe estará disponible al público a finales de esta semana, cuando estiman que especialistas y expertos terminen de verificarlo.  *Medidas legales* 
Según Paredes no descartan iniciar medidas legales contra las organizaciones tras las reiteradas críticas a su institución. 
El INIA no está camuflando transgénicos ni estamos escondiendo nada, resaltó. No es justo que a una institución limpia se le esté pretendiendo manchar con este tipo de cosas, reclamó el jefe del INIA. 
Lo que sí se tiene que entender es que el INIA no puede renunciar a un rol regulador, nosotros somos el ente normativo, lo que queremos es que salga un reglamento para poder actuar, aclaró.  *Sin transgénicos por 15 años* 
Otra de las peticiones que se le reclamó al INIA fue la declaración de una moratoria al ingreso de transgénicos. En este sentido, Paredes afirmó no estar a favor ni en contra del proyecto que prohíbe el ingreso de organismos vivos modificados por 15 años al territorio nacional. 
Resaltó que la función de la institución es la de investigar y nombró al experto mexicano Alejandro Monteagudo, consultor internacional en bioseguridad, quien advierte que tras 11 años bajo ese sistema México se había atrasado muchos años y nos recomendaba que tuviéramos cuidado con esto.  *Bioseguridad* 
Por otro lado, el RAAA reclamó que las competencias en materia de bioseguridad en la actualidad bajo la tutela del INIA- pasen a manos del Ministerio del Ambiente. Esta función está reglamentada en la Ley Nº 27104 (Ley de Prevención de Riesgos Derivados del Uso de la Biotecnología). 
Manuel Sigüeñas, director de Investigación Agraria del INIA, reaccionó ante la solicitud, asegurando que el INIA ha cumplido con su rol de autoridad reguladora realizando la investigación que se le reclamaba y elaboró el reglamento sectorial hace 5 años, en un proceso participativo y de consulta donde participaron muchos sectores y actores relacionados al tema.   *DATOS: * 
  William Vivanco, premiado en el Congreso de la República, está inseminando 3 mil carneros en las comunidades altoandinas, para crear una nueva raza de ovino de leche.  
  El INIA está desarrollando un programa de mejoramiento ganadero basado en la recuperación de especies; por ejemplo en caso de los auquénidos, poseemos un 80% de animales mezclados, huarizos, y tenemos que recuperar esas especies, afirmó Paredes.  
  El INIA ha invertido US$ 30 millones en el Centro de Biotecnología que va a instalarse en el Perú.  
  El Valle de Barranca está comprendido por la provincia homónima y las de Pativilca, Supe y Paramonga.Temas similares: Artículo: 1,2 millones de toneladas de maíz amarillo transgénico ingresó al Perú Artículo: China lanza nuevo maíz transgénico Artículo: Maíz morado incrementa presencia en mercados internacionales Amenaza para la salud: Detectan maíz transgénico en 5 valles de la costa Adiós al maíz transgénico

----------

